# αγκαλιά



## Alexandra (Feb 3, 2012)

Πώς θα αποδίδατε τη λέξη αγκαλιά στο παρακάτω κόντεξτ; "Hugs" ίσως; Ή κάτι καλύτερο;
Μου λείπει το χαμόγελό της, η γκρίνια της, η αγκαλιά της. Πώς μπορεί ένας άνθρωπος μια σταλιά να έχει τόσο μεγάλη αγκαλιά;
​


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2012)

Κοίτα εδώ στα βιβλία πόσοι λένε *a large embrace*.


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2012)

Αφού δεν ήρθε ακόμα άλλος να το πει, ευχάριστο διάβασμα είναι και τα παραδείγματα με το *a big embrace*. Ιδίως όμως αυτό:
Like a favorite uncle, Texas has a big embrace.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 3, 2012)

Ωραία!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 3, 2012)

Απορία: Δεν στέκει εδώ κάτι σαν _such a big hug_;


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 3, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι το such a big hug είναι κάτι στιγμιαίο, ενώ το νόημα εδώ είναι ότι αυτή αγκαλιάζει πάντα θερμά και εγκάρδια. Οπότε, αν έβαζα τη λέξη hug, μάλλον θα άλλαζα τη διατύπωση, θα έλεγα "she gives big hugs".


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2012)

Δεν θα το έλεγα με τη σημασία του ότι χωράει πολλούς. Νιώθω ότι έχει μόνο την έμφαση του ενός σφιχταγκαλιάσματος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 3, 2012)

Ούτε το _big hugger_; How can such a small person be such a big hugger?


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 3, 2012)

Aυτός που το λέει έχει κάπως ρομαντική και θλιμμένη διάθεση, ενώ το big hugger μού βγάζει πιο χιουμοριστική διατύπωση.


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2012)

Όσα ξέρει ο νοικοκύρης (ο άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενος), δεν τα ξέρει ο κόσμος όλος.

Ναι, κάποια στιγμή θα το κάνω νήμα.


----------



## pontios (Feb 4, 2012)

I wonder if *embrace* here is metaphorical for... "have a hold on "( me)... ie. an influence over me ?

Δηλαδή η *αγκαλιά* εδώ ίσως ισοδυναμεί με την "επιρροή" ; .. είναι σαν μια νοερή αγκαλιά ;

In other words how can a person so small have such a big hold (influence) on me ?


----------



## daeman (Feb 4, 2012)

I haven't heard that metaphor in Greek, Χρήστο (but then again that doesn't amount to very much). Reading the first sentence doesn't give that impression either: Μου λείπει το χαμόγελό της, η γκρίνια της, η αγκαλιά της. Would someone miss her influence, her hold on him or her? If he misses her nagging, of course... But I think that _embrace_ is to be wholeheartedly embraced here, the image is vivid of a woman slight in build but capable of a wide embrace.


----------



## pontios (Feb 4, 2012)

Perhaps you're right and I'm reading too much into it daeman ... on the other hand maybe time, loneliness and distance can forgive all, and you can end up missing the nagging too ? 
Maybe that big hug is both metaphorical and actual ? .. in that he can't forget her big hug and she has a hold on him ( his fond memories of her) because of it ?


----------



## Jacquelineditor (Feb 4, 2012)

I'd say "a wide embrace" rather than "big" or "large"-- no published authority, just 68 years of native speaking.


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi!
Τι «no published authority»; There's plenty.
:)

https://www.google.com/search?q="such+a+wide+embrace"&btnG=Search+Books&tbm=bks&tbo=1

(Στην παραπάνω κυρία δεν έχω φέρει αντίρρηση τα τελευταία 45 χρόνια και δεν σκοπεύω να αρχίσω τώρα...)


----------



## Jacquelineditor (Feb 4, 2012)

By "no published authority" I meant that I did not consult any reference books--I replied off the top of my head. And since it's rather late to wish you Καλή χρονιά, happy Valentine's Day to you and V.!


----------

